# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  چگونه در ساخت پروژه های متن باز مشارکت کنیم؟

## MiniMicro

با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان گرامی میخواستم بدونم چطوری مشیه در پروژه های متن باز مشارکت داشته باشیم؟

----------


## webnevesht

پروژه های متن باز همونجوری که از اسمشون بر میاد سورسشون هم ارائه میشه...دو تا کار معمولا میتونین انجام بدین. که البته باید مجوز انتشار اون نرم افزار رو هم در نظر داشته باشین.
یا اینکه خودتون سورس اون نرم افزار رو بگیرین و توسعه اش بدین....یا اینکه با توسعه دهندگانش ارتباط برقرار کنین و با هماهنگی اونا توی توسعه ی اون نرم افزار مشارکت کنین...

----------


## حامد مصافی

ابتدا شروع به خوندن کد‌های نوشته شده متن‌باز کنید تا با رسم و رسوم برنامه‌نویسی آشنا بشید.

پروژه‌های نرم‌افزاری متن‌باز بر روی میزبانان خاصی سرویس‌دهی میشوند. برای مثال sf.net, ohloh.net, github.com و .... اینگونه میزبانان امکان برنامه‌نویسی گروهی را با استفاده از کنترل‌ورژن‌هایی مانند svn یا git فراهم می‌کنند. جذب نیروی جدید در پروژه‌های متن‌باز به چند روش مختلف صورت می‌پذیرد. بعضی مواقع صاحب پروژه از علاقمندان دعدت به همکاری می‌نماید. برخی اوقات صاحب پروژه از بین هواداران قعال افرادی را به ادامه کار دعوت می‌کند. پس قدم بعدی درخواست گرویدن به پروژه است. بسیاری از علاقمندان زمانی که باگی در یک نرم‌افزار متن‌باز پیدا می‌کنند آن را برطرف کرده و نسخه جدید سورس را بر روی سرویس‌دهنده commit می‌کنند. بدیهیست که مدیر پروژه در قبول یا رد این سورس ارسال شده آزاد است. اما بسیاری از اعضای پروژه از میان این علاقمندان انتخاب می‌شوند.

یه مورد هم به صورت دوستانه میگم. اگر نحوه همکاری با این پروژه‌ها برای شما سواله معنیش اینه که شما با دنیای متن‌باز آشنایی چندانی ندارید. پس قبل از هر چیزی به توصیه اول عمل کنید.

موفق باشید

----------

